# Select into Outfile bei MsSQL?



## Buba235 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!


Ich arbeite im Moment an einer MsSQL Datenbank und muss mittels php die gewonnenen Daten (es ist ein langer Select, der eine View erzeugt) dann in ein CSV-File bringen. Jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass es so etwas wie "SELECT INTO OUTFILE..." bei MsSQL (meines Wissens nach) nicht gibt. Wie ist es aber dann möglich? Wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann, wäre ich sehr froh!


Gruß
Buba


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Juni 2007)

Hi

Google weiß da wie immer weiter 
Das hier sollte dir weiter helfen


----------



## max_asp (19. Juni 2007)

Dafür gibt es ein Dientprogramm:

bcp {[[database_name.][owner].]{table_name | view_name} | "query"}
    {in | out | queryout | format} data_file
    [-mmax_errors] [-fformat_file] [-x] [-eerr_file]
    [-Ffirst_row] [-Llast_row] [-bbatch_size]
    [-n] [-c] [-N] [-w] [-V (60 | 65 | 70 | 80)] [-6] 
    [-q] [-C { ACP | OEM | RAW | code_page } ] [-tfield_term] 
    [-rrow_term] [-iinput_file] [-ooutput_file] [-apacket_size]
    [-Sserver_name[\instance_name]] [-Ulogin_id] [-Ppassword]
    [-T] [-v] [-R] [-k] [-E] [-h"hint [,...n]"]

also etwa so:

bcp Databases.Owner.Table out Data.csv

plus die Parameter für Feldtrenner usw.


----------



## Buba235 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo!


Danke für die Tipps mit bcp usw. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich das ganze unter PHP einbinden müsste. Leider scheint es aber nicht zu gehen. Wenn aber jemand weiß wie man so etwas macht, wäre es sehr nett es mir mitzuteilen.


Gruß
Buba


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Juni 2007)

Hi

Im Link steht doch auch ein Beispiel dafür, wie das ganz als SQL-Batch ausschaut. Den musst du dann anstatt des einfachen Selects in Php ausführen.


----------

